# Wie Rotaugen umgehen



## Rotes Auge (20. September 2014)

Hallo,

Da ich wie im Titel schon erwähnt beim Brassenangeln und co. keine kleinen rotaugen dauernd als beifang haben möchte, wollte ich wissen wie ich diese am besten umgehe

Mfg


----------



## pike-81 (20. September 2014)

Moinsen!
Größere Köder und Haken. 
Oder gleich auf kleine Boilies umstellen. Dann solltest Du evtl. erstmal eine kleine Futterkampagne starten, um die Klodeckel daran zu gewöhnen. 
Petri


----------



## Rotes Auge (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Größere Köder habe ich versucht. Auf Boilies ging gar nix. Und wenn ich größere Haken genommen habe, gabs gar keine Bisse mehr


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Falls du im OV Brassen fangen willst, wirst du gar nicht um Maden herum kommen. Boilies bringen meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders viel. Selbst auf Mais wirst du viele Rotaugen kriegen.
Gezielt auf Brassen zu angeln wird schwer.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Wenn es denn nur die kleinen sind ,12 -18 cm hilft oft nur ein Platzwechsel.
Selbst wenn du massiv fütterst wirst du an so einem Platz
kaum grosse Brassen fangen.
Grössere Köder haben ja nichts gebracht also wird sich an deinem Platz nur die Kinderstube aufgehalten haben.
Wenn du den Platz nicht wechseln willst fische mal weiter draussen wo es tiefer ist.
Oft stehen die grossen hinter den Zwergen.


----------



## Jockel13883 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Mit der Wahl eines Futters, das keine Wolke bildet und nur wenige aktive Bestandteile hat, kannst du die Beifänge von Rotaugen reduzieren. Ich benutze das Brassen Vanille von NB Angelsport mit gutem Erfolg. Als Partikel mische ich Mais und Castern zu, die locken eher Brassen als Rotaugen.
Außerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass große Brassen vor allem im Sommer hauptsächlich nachts beißen, während tagsüber eher kleine Rotaugen an den Köder gehen. 
Auch große Madenbündel verhindern das Beißen von kleinen Rotaugen nicht. Habe schon 10cm Rotaugen auf 10 Maden gefangen. Da sind mehrere Maiskörner wesentlich selektiver.
Außerdem sollte der Köder am Grund aufliegen und nicht treiben. Sprich: die Feederrute ist der Matchrute auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## Rotes Auge (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

@Talsperrenjäger genau, ich fische am OV. Ich habe es dort mit vielen ködern probiert. Teig, Made, Mais, Boilie, Pellet....
Leider ist mir aufgefallen das man dort immer weniger Brassen fängt. Vor ca. 5 Jahren hatte ich nicht ein Rotauge,nur Brassen. 


@Feederbrassen es waren ja noch nicht mal die kleinen, sie waren schon um die 27cm groß.


@Jockel13883 Da ich mit method feedern gefischt habe war mein Futter entsprechend feucht

Aber schonmal Danke für eure Bemühungen.

Mfg RotesAuge


----------



## feederbrassen (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> @Talsperrenjäger genau, ich fische am OV. Ich habe es dort mit vielen ködern probiert. Teig, Made, Mais, Boilie, Pellet....
> Leider ist mir aufgefallen das man dort immer weniger Brassen fängt. Vor ca. 5 Jahren hatte ich nicht ein Rotauge,nur Brassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann seh zu das du ein passiveres Futter nimmst,hat @Jockel ja schon geschrieben.
Oder du fischt weiter raus,bzw.Platzwechsel.

Ps.: Bei uns am See fängt man die grossen Brassen, 8 Pfund +, nur Nachts.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Ich denke Platzwechsel wird das Entscheidende sein.
Wobei ich dir auch recht geben muss. Der Brassenbestand war vor 10 - 15 Jahren wesentlich besser. Allerdings ist es heute immer noch möglich den ein oder anderen Klodeckel zu erwischen.
Kannst es ja auch nachts probieren. Da gehen kaum bis gar keine Rotaugen an den Haken.


----------



## Rotes Auge (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Also wenn Futter ohne schwebepartikel, lebendköder, und allgemeinen partikeln, nicht passiv ist weiß ich auch nicht [emoji16] 

Aber ein Platzwechsel ist durchaus sinnvoll. Weit genug draußen habe ich glaube ich gefischt. 40-50 Meter draußen.


----------



## XxBenexX (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Hallo


ich kann dir "leider" nur meine Erfahrungen im Fluss mitteilen.

ein "fast" selektives fischen auf Brassen und Barben mit der Pole ist :


Helles herbes Futter mit 40% Erde, den ersten Ballen gebe ich etwas Bentonit zu damit sie nicht zu schnell auf gehen. Noch etwas Mais und geschnittene Würmer hinzu... und das nachfüttern nicht vergessen ich lege etwa alle 15-20 min einen Ballen nach.


Maden bringe ich ausschließlich mit Kies geklebt übers Polecub ins Wasser.


10er Haken mit 3-4 Maden an der Tunkmontage oder einem Lolly zum voll blockieren.

ich halte den Beifang so bei unter 10% bis die "Großen" am Platz sind dann ist meist eh vorbei mit Kleinfisch


Gruß Bene


----------



## Rotes Auge (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Danke für eure Bemühungen. Ich dachte mir das ich mal ein Futter mit gröberen Partikeln nehme, welches auch schneller sättigt sodass die kleinfische keinen "Hunger" mehr haben.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Danke für eure Bemühungen. Ich dachte mir das ich mal ein Futter mit gröberen Partikeln nehme, welches auch schneller sättigt sodass die kleinfische keinen "Hunger" mehr haben.



Wenn du eher grosse haben willst achte auf ein eher passiv ausgelegtes Futter.
Schnell sättigend geht nur bei passender Wassertemperatur.
Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar schuh.

www.feederecke.de/mehle.html

Mach dich mal schlau.#h


----------



## Elliot68 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Mahlzeit allerseits,

kennt jemand eigentlich noch den guten alten Dosenmais ?? 

Was gezielt auf Bra(ch)ssen bei mir immer funktioniert hat, ist die Dosenplörre ein paar Tage stehen und "SAUER" werden lassen. Bie winterlichen Temparaturen die geöffnete Dose auf die Heizung stellen...ok, am besten dort wo der Geruch nicht stört 

Brassen lieben anscheinend den "vergorenen Taste" und die Bisse von Rotaugen / Rotfedern sind deutlich weniger.

Petri
S.


----------



## Rotes Auge (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Selbst auf 2-3 Maiskörner gingen die gieringen Rotaugen..... 

Dieses Wochenende bin ich wieder dort (Hoffentlich) und versuche die Tipps dann umzusetzen 

Mfg


----------



## Gohann (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist ein guter Weg Rotaugen zu umgehen die Angelmethode auf "Method Feedern" umzustellen. Ich befische mit einem Angelkollegen in letzter Zeit öfter einen See mit Gastkarte, der für einen guten Weissfischbestand bekannt ist. Da die Rotaugen mich auf Dauer genervt haben, habe ich aus dem Bauch raus während des Angelns auf Method umgebaut. Ergebnis: Großbrassen bis 60 cm+, Alande 50 cm+ und Karpfen, davon einer von um die 25 Pfund:m. Was will man mehr? Auf jeden Fall sollte ein künstlicher Köder mit an den Haken, falls die Rotaugen mal dran knabbern ist nicht gleich alles versaut. Die meisten Fische habe ich mit einer Kombi aus Maiskorn und einem Stück künstlicher Bienenmade aus dem Forellenzubehör gefangen, welches ich mir auf Maiskorngrösse zurecht geschnitten habe. Die Kunstmade stinkt ausserdem nach Knoblauch. Bisher habe ich noch kein Rotauge damit gefangen. Der Kollege mit seiner Methode jede Menge.:q

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rotes Auge (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Naja nur leider läufts bei mir mit Boilies und Co. Nicht wirklich gut an dem Gewässer. Und zum Anfüttern wohne ich nen bisschen zu weit weg um dort jeden Tag zu füttern


----------



## Rotes Auge (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Aber ich glaube Ich leg eine "schwere" Rute mit Method Feeder und Pellet ab, und die andere feeder ich "aktiv" mit made und mais 

Mfg RotesAuge
TL!


----------



## Gohann (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Irgendwie kannst oder willst Du die Hinweise der anderen nicht verstehen. Es will dich hier keiner zu Futteraktionen mit Boilies ermuntern. Die dienen Beim Method Feedern meist nur als Köder. Und mit Maden wirst als Köder oder im Futter wirst Du die Rotaugen nicht los. Da müssen schon Köder ran, die die Plagegeister verschmäen oder nicht schlucken können.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*



Gohann schrieb:


> Irgendwie kannst oder willst Du die Hinweise der anderen nicht verstehen.



Beratungsresistent ,nennt man das auch. #h


----------



## Rotes Auge (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Naja eigentlich bin ich gar nicht Beratungs resistent. Nur ich werde oftmals falsch verstanden. Du sagtest "Oder Köder nehmen die die Rotaugen vergrämen" Welche wären das?


----------



## Gohann (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Es gibt wahrscheinlich keine Köder, die Rotaugen vergrämen! Habe mal gehört alte zerdrückte Caster würden das tun. Aber die Sauerei würde ich mir nicht antun. Nimm einfach Köder die die Rotaugen schnell sättigen, wie z.B. Dosenmais. Auf jeden Fall würde ich die Maden mal weglassen. Die locken Rotaugen ganz sicher an.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rotes Auge (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Dankesehr 


Mfg


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Zerdrückte caster im Futter sind Top.Die Fische lieben es.#6


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Ich auch .... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## feederbrassen (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Ich auch .... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]




  ist schon ne Sauerei aber was macht man nicht alles um ordentlich Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Ja da hast du recht [emoji23] [emoji16]


----------



## Gohann (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Ich meine aber die schon schwarzen Caster, die eigentlich nicht mehr zum Angeln zu gebrauchen sind, weil sie auftreiben. Die stinken ja schon zum Himmel, ohne sie zu zerdrücken. Ich find die Dinger einfach nur noch Ekelhaft.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Naja. Was sein Muss muss sein [emoji16] [emoji23]


----------



## Rotes Auge (28. September 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Trotz meiner Bemühungen sind es nur 5 Rotaugen gewesen. War aber tolles Wetter


----------



## Grizzl (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Ein kleiner Tip von mir.

Variante 1 Vollmond.
Am OV ist Nachts bei Vollmond mehr los als aufm Oktoberfest 
Wenn man da einmal laut Eugen ruft  kommen direkt 10 Mann "hast du mich gerufen ?"

Variante 2
Tigernüsse
Hat bei mir funktioniert. 


Am OV gilt man muss das Wasser beobachten die Schwärme ziehen beim Fressen immer eine Blasenstruktur hinter sich her.


Hatte in der Absinkphase einen Schwebebiss :k
Und Brassen haben es an sich , dass sie geduldig an einer Stelle stehen bleiben.

Anfüttern und das regelmäßig bringt auch sehr viel, wobei das eher am Hauptbecken gilt, am Vorbecken ist zu viel los


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie Rotaugen umgehen*

Schwebebisse gabs bei mir auch schon [emoji1]. Aber Tiegernüsse hab ich noch nicht versucht. Also allgemein passive "unauffällige" Köder. Ok. 
Danke


----------

